# 8.1 Google Pixel XL - Turn wifi off during sleep



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

After like five years I log in here hoping you guys are more help than reddit or any other place... lets hope.

I have a Google Pixel XL (the old Pixel) running 8.1. Android is up to date, the device is NOT rooted or otherwise non-stock

And, in 8.1 they seem to have removed the ability to turn wifi off when the device is in sleep. So I had gone from full charge down to 95% overnight, to full charge to 70% overnight. Obviously if I turn wifi off, airplane mode on, or battery saver on I get good use overnight.. but this isn't always something I remember to do. And I'd rather not keep it plugged in 24/7 either.

I've been going off of this link. I managed to figure out where to download and get working, ADB, but I'm at a wall here.

Things I've tried;
-

```
adb shell settings put global wifi_sleep_policy 1
```
I've ran this successfully (I know adb is working, I can view logs, reboot phone and change other settings) and verify that it saves by running

```
adb shell settings list global
```
 and rebooting... but it doesn't seem to save
This is my wifi settings when I run settings list global

```
wifi_display_on=0
wifi_max_dhcp_retry_count=9
wifi_networks_available_notification_on=0
wifi_on=1
wifi_scan_always_enabled=1
wifi_sleep_policy=1
wifi_verbose_logging_enabled=1
wifi_wakeup_available=1
wifi_wakeup_enabled=1
```
- I've tried Tasker, but the explicit options says it is locked and requires root to toggle

- I've tried a few other wifi sleep management apps, but they also say something along the lines of 'your options are set to so-and-so, enable sleep in advanced settings'.. but the option is gone.


Example image from the article I linked. I have the same settings
https://imgur.com/a/ymQEA

Short of rooting or factory resetting my phone (which won't work, Google support confirmed they removed this feature for some reason), is there anything I can do about this?


----------

